# Bitcoin



## mytreefiddy (Nov 2, 2017)

Has anybody noticed how Bitcoin has been skyrocketing??? shit, just a year ago I was buying Bitcoin at about $600.... now its over $6000 ....holy shit if I just bought a bunch and let it sit..... uggghh hindsight is 20/20 .....


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 2, 2017)

I invested small amounts in BTC and ETH. Bad timing for btc and fair for eth.

I know a few on here that have made a killing in both! Myself, I must be doing something wrong


----------



## mytreefiddy (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah its kinda late to get into BC....but I heard people feel its gonna continue to climb... maybe even 10K by the end of November..... Etherium is still on the low side.... so volatile is scares the shit outta me... theres a lot of crypto-currencies popping up...  what to do, what to do


----------



## El Hereje (Nov 2, 2017)

I have had a small amount of coin since 2015 that exploded in value.   ETH is down significantly over the last 6M.  There has been allot of financial folks talking about how it’s a bubble and it will burst.  I am hobby playing around with it, ICOs are interesting but I don’t really think that any CC outside of Bitcoin, ETH, and litecoin will ever be worth much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 2, 2017)

Never seen anything grow quit like Bitcoin, pretty amazing.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 3, 2017)

we should have got a few to just sit on back when we first started talking about it.

300 when I first started purchasing. Today there over 7000

what I like about bitcoin is there will only be so many.
The others I just dont know enough abou


----------



## anabolicraw (Nov 3, 2017)

Btc price increases crazily. I also heard that it would go up to 10k in the end of the year, not sure if it does. But the transactions were stopped here from the end of Sep. Some people lost money when selling out the btcs hurriedly.


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

great


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 21, 2017)

I always get nervous when I buy BTC at sky high prices for an order. Would hate to lose 50% of the value over night and not be able to order anymore. As a consequence, I always buy the BTC right before I need em.


----------



## pesty4077 (Nov 28, 2017)

You haven't even begun to see Bitcoin's price highs. I been investing in altcoins and pre-sales of ICOs. Much bigger profit then ETH and Bitcoin. Some will go 100 to 1000 times value. I actually do some day trading too.


----------



## striffe (Dec 5, 2017)

I need to start getting into this. Part of me thinks it is too late and the bubble will burst. The other part after reading some articles thinks this could still be just the start of Bitcoin's rise and it will be 10x higher in a decade.


----------



## Lennie (Dec 7, 2017)

I have been studying the subject as well, looks like bitcoin is really taking a serious position on market, thinking of investing after the New Year. The other day I read that it is possible to even buy/sell property with bitcoins https://tranio.com/world/analytics/how-the-blockchain-and-distributed-ledgers-will-transform-the-real-estate-market_5405/. Who knew…A new era is here!


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 7, 2017)

The rise in value recently has been crazy! I may try and invest when/if it dips again.


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 8, 2017)

We are going to be launching a Crypto-Science forum here very soon.

It will be a paid subscription forum where you will gain access to trading tips on all cryptocurrencies. 
How, where and when to buy, sell and hold. 
It will teach you how to read the dips and crashes and what to look for in future crypto. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Victory (Dec 11, 2017)

AnaSCI said:


> We are going to be launching a Crypto-Science forum here very soon.
> 
> It will be a paid subscription forum where you will gain access to trading tips on all cryptocurrencies.
> How, where and when to buy, sell and hold.
> ...



Great news. All I hear about is bitcoin everywhere I go. I feel like I am missing out. Something like that might be good for a beginner like me. Any idea how much it will cost?


----------



## pesty4077 (Dec 11, 2017)

Victory said:


> Great news. All I hear about is bitcoin everywhere I go. I feel like I am missing out. Something like that might be good for a beginner like me. Any idea how much it will cost?



Experts are predicting Bitcoin to shoot to 50K to 100K in 2018, We already saw 20K. I can tell you some altcoins will be 10 to 100 times. Some possibly 1000 times.


----------



## BigBob (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm buying lite coin today. It's seen a steady rise. I'm thinking people will be looking to alternatives to bit coin now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 11, 2017)

I will be posting a thread shortly regarding the New Crypto-Science forum.

Stay tuned!


----------



## pesty4077 (Dec 11, 2017)

BigBob said:


> I'm buying lite coin today. It's seen a steady rise. I'm thinking people will be looking to alternatives to bit coin now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



I made $1250 on LTC in a few hours the other day. ******


----------



## big_rich (Dec 11, 2017)

I was planning on starting to invest after christmas I will sign up and see how it goes. I don't have lots to invest but I want to gwt my feet wet. Seems ppl are making good money in it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Dec 12, 2017)

pesty4077 said:


> I made $1250 on LTC in a few hours the other day. ******



Ok I am in


----------



## odin (Dec 19, 2017)

pesty4077 said:


> I made $1250 on LTC in a few hours the other day. ******



Great. Is it still worth that amount or less/more? Or did you sell it as soon as it got to that level?


----------



## Therep18 (Feb 7, 2018)

Im new to this but how would you go aboit investing into BC? Is there an app to download and deposit money?


----------



## pesty4077 (Feb 7, 2018)

Therep18 said:


> Im new to this but how would you go aboit investing into BC? Is there an app to download and deposit money?



I suggest you join our crypto forum. There is a $50 month fee, but every answer you want to ask is answered there. The market is real low now and is a good time to buy in.


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 1, 2018)

Therep18 said:


> Im new to this but how would you go aboit investing into BC? Is there an app to download and deposit money?



I use Coinbase to buy and then if you're holding large amounts get a cold storage.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 31, 2020)

This is an old interview but a good one. I agree with him when it comes to bitcoin.


The REAL Wolf of Wall Street Uncensored - YouTube


----------



## G.I.Bro (May 16, 2020)

pesty4077 said:


> I suggest you join our crypto forum. There is a $50 month fee, but every answer you want to ask is answered there. The market is real low now and is a good time to buy in.



LOL. Whats up man! Is the crypto forum gone now?

I'm still holding a bunch of ETH and BTC, going to probably run a validator node.

ETH just looks even better now than it did back then IMO. Its looking like a solid backbone of future platforms.

What is the deal with no Tapatalk acess on either forum? Im still banned on PM but I miss checking these discussions on my phone.


----------



## Willber (May 17, 2020)

I just wished I knew how to use BC. I need a BC for dummies book.


----------

